# NatGeo - inside secret America



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Armed and Undercover
A British chick (forgive) and her husband 
Gun enthusiast America

God this is not going to be good for us!


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

It's like watching a horror movie - I m getting angry why they r doing it, cursing and yelling at the tv 
But I can't change the station
Bp is up!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So it's a show ... alright.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

*Andi said:


> So it's a show ... alright.


Ok -Andi
Just a show
Whatever - i guess u should take off the rose colored glasses and read between the lines


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Halloween said:


> Ok -Andi
> Just a show
> Whatever - i guess u should take off the rose colored glasses and read between the lines


I'm sorry ... To be honest I had no clue as to what you were talking about. No cable/dish here ... NatGeo ... Book/show what.

And on a side note: I gave the rose colored glasses a toss along time ago.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

*Andi said:


> I'm sorry ... To be honest I had no clue as to what you were talking about. No cable/dish here ... NatGeo ... Book/show what.
> 
> And on a side note: I gave the rose colored glasses a toss along time ago.


Then I apologize - its a show on a channel that really painted some ugly pictures of the fun culture

Yea I never owned a pair but my daughter would tell a different story


----------

